# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  ЛЕНИНГРАД - Автобусный тур в Кишинев (30.08.2019)

## MSF

Автобусный тур в Кишинев на супер концерт группы *ЛЕНИНГРАД*. 
Трансфер Черноморск-Одесса-Кишинев-Одесса-Черноморск. 
*ГРАФИК ПОЕЗДКИ:* 
30 августа
8:00 выезд с Черноморска
9:00 сбор одесситов и посадка в автобус, которая будет проходить за домом профсоюзов, Куликово Поле.
15.00-16.00 Прибытие в Кишинев к концертной площадке, свободное время (время прибытия зависит от времени прохождения границы)
Отъезд обратно в течение часа после завершения концерта. 
31 августа
5:00—6:00, прибытие в Одессу.

*Стоимость трансфера 600 грн.*

*Бронь мест по тел*
0958841278 (Игорь)
0677496257 (Юрий)


*
АВТОБУСНЫЕ ТУРЫ В FB* https://www.facebook.com/groups/830427757104955/

----------


## ebreo

Доброго времени суток. Тур с билетом на концерт или только трансфер?

----------


## MSF

> Доброго времени суток. Тур с билетом на концерт или только трансфер?


   У нас только трансфер. Билет нужно приобретать самому.

----------


## itssmith

When will be next it happens? Any update? Thanks in advance. Regards: http://sportifies.com/

----------

